
Bitcoin-like currency - saxon81
I was wondering... how difficult would it be to develop a successful, secure, but very basic crypto currency like bitcoin and have a Venmo&#x2F;PayPal app to transfer? I’m not good at coding or programming, I just have a vision that can change the world in a particular industry that needs efficiency.
======
newsbinator
There are a number of competing coins in this space right now.

These include [https://request.network/#/](https://request.network/#/) and
[http://stellar.org](http://stellar.org)

The first one, REQ, is specifically about to release a "Request" button,
similar to the PayPal pay button, that web developers can put on their sites.

(This is not investment advice. I am not an advisor.)

------
krisives
I have actually modified Bitcoin for fun, and there are lots of tutorials on
how to do it, but they do require basic knowledge of programming to expect
much success.

Instead try search google for "altcoin creation service" or something similar
there are many services. I have no idea how reputable they are or their
history, but I have seen at least 3 different companies that do it.

------
LearnerHerzog
_" Whatever the mind can conceive and believe, it can achieve" -Napoleon Hill_

I'm no expert programmer (Jr Rails dev), but am interested to see how
difficult this is to do. Perhaps if not too difficult, I can try and help you
with a prototype or point you in the right direction?

More than anything I believe in the power of vision for change which you seem
to have found in your idea.

~~~
saxon81
Thank you! I would love to discuss my idea with you, when you have the time.

